# only 14 weeks old



## lostprophet (May 11, 2008)

Meet my new friend, Troy the 14 week old Badger

*CLICK IMAGE FOR HIGH RES*


----------



## Hoppy (May 11, 2008)

They are stunning. By far the best you've got yet. The DOF in #2 is spot on and the colours are great.


----------



## Antarctican (May 11, 2008)

Yep, shot 2 for me too....those sad eyes will get ya every time!


----------



## Trenton Romulox (May 11, 2008)

Hello, Troy. Welcome to the forum little buddy.


----------



## uplander (May 11, 2008)

Nice !!! #2 is as close to a perfect pic in my eyes.


----------



## manaheim (May 11, 2008)

I liked the second one particularly.  (looking right at the cam... hm, I'm noticing a trend in my likes in animal pictures) 

One wonders, however... how do you know the badger is 14 weeks old?  Is this... a pet??


----------



## lostprophet (May 12, 2008)

Hoppy said:


> They are stunning. By far the best you've got yet. The DOF in #2 is spot on and the colours are great.



cheers



Antarctican said:


> Yep, shot 2 for me too....those sad eyes will get ya every time!



he was a bit special



Trenton Romulox said:


> Hello, Troy. Welcome to the forum little buddy.







uplander said:


> Nice !!! #2 is as close to a perfect pic in my eyes.



thank you



manaheim said:


> I liked the second one particularly.  (looking right at the cam... hm, I'm noticing a trend in my likes in animal pictures)
> 
> One wonders, however... how do you know the badger is 14 weeks old?  Is this... a pet??



He was abandoned and has been hand reared


----------



## danir (May 12, 2008)

Fantastic shots.
Great expressions.

Dani.


----------



## Antithesis (May 12, 2008)

That thing is adorable. It has such a goofy look on it's face. Cheers on some good shots.


----------



## dslrchat (May 12, 2008)

I noticed the DOF in #2 right off the bat! (only because thats the section I am at in the book I am reading Lol)
Very nicely done!


----------



## BoblyBill (May 12, 2008)

My experiences with badgers never ended up this good...


----------



## Mike_E (May 12, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> My experiences with badgers never ended up this good...



+1:thumbup:


----------



## the real slim aidy (May 13, 2008)

oh my god there so cute such great shots. No2 my fav.


----------



## Robstar1619 (May 13, 2008)

Those are excellent pictures and i sooo like that first pic:thumbup:


----------



## Kazoo (May 13, 2008)

great stuff as always, like the little guy running in #3. #2 would definitely go on my wall!


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (May 13, 2008)

I like #3 the best!! Great job


----------



## Overread (May 13, 2008)

Amazing shots - really great work! I have only one little niggle with them which is the angle of light - would have been perfect if you could have managed to get it behind you.
Also the reedit you did of number 3 means your link here is not working (and I definatly approve of the reedit to reduce the brightness )


----------



## lostprophet (May 14, 2008)

danir said:


> Fantastic shots.
> Great expressions.
> 
> Dani.



cheers



Antithesis said:


> That thing is adorable. It has such a goofy look on it's face. Cheers on some good shots.



thanks



dslrchat said:


> I noticed the DOF in #2 right off the bat! (only because thats the section I am at in the book I am reading Lol)
> Very nicely done!



many thanks



BoblyBill said:


> My experiences with badgers never ended up this good...







Mike_E said:


> +1:thumbup:







the real slim aidy said:


> oh my god there so cute such great shots. No2 my fav.



cheers



Robstar1619 said:


> Those are excellent pictures and i sooo like that first pic:thumbup:



thanks



Kazoo said:


> great stuff as always, like the little guy running in #3. #2 would definitely go on my wall!



cheers



kellylindseyphotography said:


> I like #3 the best!! Great job



thanks



Overread said:


> Amazing shots - really great work! I have only one little niggle with them which is the angle of light - would have been perfect if you could have managed to get it behind you.
> Also the reedit you did of number 3 means your link here is not working (and I definatly approve of the reedit to reduce the brightness )



been changed now, cheers


----------



## Hekate (May 14, 2008)

Fantastic!  I love badgers, can't help missing them since I emigrated to New Zealand (

Have fun!  He looks just beautiful.


----------



## joshme17 (May 14, 2008)

Wow, very cute. Amazing DoF. Perfect pictures.


----------



## lostprophet (May 16, 2008)

mny thanks


----------



## fightheheathens (May 16, 2008)

oh good lord...i thought we were putting warnings on shots like this.... i opened it up at work and aww'ed my coworkers to death....(never mind i work alone in a lab...its the chemicals, they make me crazzzzzyyyy)



also, love the colors


----------



## tpe (May 17, 2008)

There is no way you can avoid saying ahhhh to that, what a pic and what a cutie 

tim


----------



## Becky (May 18, 2008)

Beeyootiful Andy


----------



## lostprophet (May 21, 2008)

fightheheathens said:


> oh good lord...i thought we were putting warnings on shots like this.... i opened it up at work and aww'ed my coworkers to death....(never mind i work alone in a lab...its the chemicals, they make me crazzzzzyyyy)
> 
> 
> 
> also, love the colors







tpe said:


> There is no way you can avoid saying ahhhh to that, what a pic and what a cutie
> 
> tim







Becky said:


> Beeyootiful Andy



 BEEEECCCKKYYY  is back!!!!!! :hug::


----------

